# Quater panels for 64 impala



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

How do you get the holes for the impala letters in the repop q panels?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

you can just make them round.


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 20 2008, 02:58 PM~11652829
> *How do you get the holes for the impala letters in the repop q panels?
> 
> 
> ...



Are you replacing this whole quarter?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 20 2008, 11:13 PM~11655639
> *Are you replacing this whole quarter?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

Reason I asked was it doesn't really look bad in the picture. Is there rust up high on the quarter?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 21 2008, 12:34 PM~11657845
> *Reason I asked was it doesn't really look bad in the picture. Is there rust up high on the quarter?
> *


Its not really that bad but on the top has a shit load of dents and dings,plus its rusted out front and back on the lowers so instead of loading it up with filler im just going to replace it


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

When I did mine I placed a piece of paper over the old ones, and used a side of a pencil to tracer over the holes and make a pattern of the original. 

I then took the paper and used a razor knife to cut out the rectangles. After I had that I taped it up to the quarter panel and used some spray paint to transfer it to the quarter.

Then I drilled a couple holes in each and used a very small triangle file to file the rest of the hole out. It takes a lil bit, but it works.

By the way.... I learned if you can save the original DO IT!!! It is way better than any repo quarter. The lines on the repo quarter are not near as sharp as the originals. And won't match right to your doors.... If you have dents get em straight as you can and skim on the filler. Only replace rust..... My experiance anyways... Don't go and cut that whole quarter.....You need filler covering welds anyways.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Sep 21 2008, 08:05 PM~11660088
> *
> By the way.... I learned if you can save the original DO IT!!! It is way better than any repo quarter. The lines on the repo quarter are not near as sharp as the originals. And won't match right to your doors.... If you have dents get em straight as you can and skim on the filler. Only replace rust..... My experiance anyways... Don't go and cut that whole quarter.....You need filler covering welds anyways.
> *


If i had 4 thumbs i would give this advice 4 thumbs up... but i only have 3. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Sep 21 2008, 07:05 PM~11660088
> *When I did mine I placed a piece of paper over the old ones, and used a side of a pencil to tracer over the holes and make a pattern of the original.
> 
> I then took the paper and used a razor knife to cut out the rectangles. After I had that I taped it up to the quarter panel and used some spray paint to transfer it to the quarter.
> ...


Im take some more pics this weekend to show you why i would rather just replace it,i already have to put one on the passenger side.What lines are you talking about?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 22 2008, 04:55 PM~11667269
> *Im take some more pics this weekend to show you why i would rather just replace it,i already have to put one on the passenger side.What lines are you talking about?
> *



the body lines. if you look close you can almost always tell a after market 1/4 

at least you can the ones hubbards sells. the finders are worse.


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

The body lines are in green. 












Its always better to save as much OG metal as possible. If your rust is only on the lower section cut the metal below the lowest trim holes, that way you don't mess with your factory body lines. There is nothing wrong with using filler as long as its not too thick. If there is dents and dings up high on the quarter those areas are easily accessible with hammer and dolly, pound out and fill. If your trunk lip is rusted find sections from a parts car and weld those in, again trying to preserve the factory body lines, seams etc..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Sep 21 2008, 10:05 PM~11660088
> *
> By the way.... I learned if you can save the original DO IT!!! It is way better than any repo quarter. The lines on the repo quarter are not near as sharp as the originals. And won't match right to your doors.... If you have dents get em straight as you can and skim on the filler. Only replace rust..... My experiance anyways... Don't go and cut that whole quarter.....You need filler covering welds anyways.
> *


GOOD ADVICE, I HEARD ALL THEM REPO BODY PANELS AINT SHIT, IMA SAND BLAST MY WHOLE BODY ON MY 4 SO SEE WHAT EXACT PANELS I DO NEED TO GET IF I HAVE 2


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Can somebody post a pic of an installed repo q panel and an og one?Like i said i know for sure the passenger side has to be replaced so i would like to see the difference


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

X2


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't have a pic but, When you put a repo on a car and it butts up to an og panel (for example where the body line from the door meets the body line from the quarter, there are other areas as well) the lines on the repo are not as crisp and sharp, if they even line up at all. The panel will need metal massaging and bondo to make it a flawless transition. Also when you buy the repo panel from the shop look for the best one you can get. I know at classic industries they let you inspect the panels for quality before you buy. I have turned down a few because of shitty stamping and or excessive dents, dings, waves etc... of course if you are ordering and have to have it shipped you are taking your chances with what you get.

That being said-There are bodymen who are very good at massaging metal with torch, hammer, dolly, slicing and rewelding to make it look perfect, but the majority of us do not have these skills and have to resort to using bondo.

There is as guy on here who goes by the name bowtie ragtops, maybe send him a p.m for his opinion and some tips, I know he has helped me out on a few things in the past, he also has some buildup pics of quarter panel replacements.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I HOPE I JUST GOT TO REPLACE THE LOWER REAR QUARTERS ON MINE


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I was seen an episode of cut chop rebuid today where they are restoring a 64 impala it had repo q panels with og doors but they didnt get any good angle shots.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

im in the same boat right now i need both rear quaters. my painter suggested i get both new quaters. but after reading this it makes me wanna save the body lines and just cut out the rust and patch it


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 09:46 PM~11661650
> *If i had 4 thumbs i would give this advice 4 thumbs up... but i only have 3.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

but wont the moldings hide the lines tho??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 11:46 PM~11661650
> *If i had 4 thumbs i would give this advice 4 thumbs up... but i only have 3.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

repop uses molds that are sooo old that they are loosinin their shape....weather they are worn down or have exxcess metal still in it...they are garbage....use a 10 dollar piece of sheet metal and save the money. do it ur self.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 11:46 PM~11661650
> *If i had 4 thumbs i would give this advice 4 thumbs up... but i only have 3.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What about your green thumb?? :dunno:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

So since we are on the topic is there a difference between the full q panel that hubbards sells and the one cars inc sells or do they get there sheet metal from the same supplier?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Well i didn't replace the quarters on my 64. But another reason i wouldn't replace my whole entire quarter is because of "value". The less you cut out the more your car is worth. now i know we have "altered" its "value" by installing hydros in some peoples eyes, but I still think a car with more of the original panels are worth more money.

Now my 65 was pretty bad on both lower quarters. What i did was i bought whole quarter skins, but just replaced the lower half. 

It is true about the fit around the doors, b'c i spent hours with a dolly and hammer, then some fiberglass filler to get the fit flush and straight again. The gaps are close but "not quite right".


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 26 2008, 04:59 PM~11709842
> *So since we are on the topic is there a difference between the full q panel that hubbards sells and the one cars inc sells or do they get there sheet metal from the same supplier?
> *


x365


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

There are only a few mfg's that reproduce panels. They sell them to all of the parts suppliers. I've bought quarter PATCH panels from both classic industries and cars. They looked to come form the same source. I think they both had a stickers that said something like SCHOTT mfg. 

I'm not sure if the full length quarters are the same though.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hummm... i'm trying to find sompthing out fast myself because i'm going to be ordering quaters here in a couple of weeks because i'll have all my money stright. my painter has been needing them, and i'm just trying to find out so i dont screw up my impala


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

Look, if you have to use repo quarters or any other sheetmetal parts, use them. Just remember if you think your going to replace a full quarter and be ready for paint your not, it will need to be worked to make right.

If you can use patch panels use them instead so you save as much OG metal as possible. Do what you gotta do and don't look back.


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

could try to find a NOS quarter.... but jus patch it...gonna need bondo either way.... post pictures!..


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

If you make your own patch panels just don't do this! This came from the 64 hardtop I'm working on now.











I have a few pics of quarter patch panel replacements. I'll try to dig them up and post.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x2


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here are just a few of the resons i decided to just change out the quater panel


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

Man!! come up to Wisconsin and sell this car as RUST FREE....lol That is nothing!!

The last two pics you show, up by the belt trim, and by the trunk lid wouldn't be included on the new quarter panel anyways. It's just the flat front. 

Those lower spots are nothing to cut out and replace with a patch. You would have more filler going into installing the quarter than fixing those spots.


UNLESS are they selling the WHOLE quarter now, or just the flat face still?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Sep 28 2008, 04:27 PM~11721574
> *Man!! come up to Wisconsin and sell this car as RUST FREE....lol That is nothing!!
> 
> The last two pics you show, up by the belt trim, and by the trunk lid wouldn't be included on the new quarter panel anyways. It's just the flat front.
> ...


They are selling the whole quaters now,i dont even think you can buy just the skin anymore :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT DONT LOOK TO BAD C, ILL SAND BLAST THEM TO SEE WHATS REALLY UP UNDER THERE


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

On my 64 i replaced everything with aftermarket panels upper trunk, lwer trunk both quarters , tailpan, taillights panels and all. One of the worst mistakes of my life. Its was hell to get the panels to align, and after all the time money and its still not done. And its a bitch to get those holes right. takes a lot of time a measuring, and balls to cut into quarter. Measure 3 times and cut once. Looking at your quarter it really doesnt look that bad. I say blast it first then go from there. Dont open up a can of worms. I almost gave up on my car a couple of times. Keep them og lines and metal. The chinese shit is thinner and oil cans easy.



IMG]http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh56/815moto/007-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 29 2008, 03:29 AM~11724239
> *On my 64 i replaced everything with aftermarket panels upper trunk, lwer trunk both quarters , tailpan, taillights panels and all. One of the worst mistakes of my life. Its was hell to get the panels to align, and after all the time money and its still not done. And its a bitch to get those holes right. takes a lot of time a measuring, and balls to cut into quarter. Measure 3 times and cut once. Looking at your quarter it really doesnt look that bad. I say blast it first then go from there. Dont open up a can of worms. I almost gave up on my car a couple of times. Keep them og lines and metal. The chinese shit is thinner and oil cans easy.
> IMG]http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh56/815moto/007-2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THE REPLACEMENT PANELS SEEM MORE OF A PAIN THEN DAMN RUST


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IMPALA BOBS SOMETIMES GOT USED PANELS, DIDNT EVEN KNOW THAT AT FIRST. BUT ARE THESE GOOD TO GET REPO? THE BACK REAR SECTION TAILLIGHT?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Hold the fuck on ,,,,,,,,,,,,


This Dude comes into other peoples threads & talks Major shit about what a pair of youngsters do on thier first car build ,,,,,,,,,,,, & This dumb ass dont even know how to get some holes redrilled into the repro quarter skins ??????????



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I thought you did all of this bad ass work on all sorts of different rides ????? You sure act like you kew something





Your fucking lame & Asshats like you need to be banned from this site................................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 29 2008, 05:44 PM~11730920
> *Hold the fuck on ,,,,,,,,,,,,
> This Dude comes into other peoples threads & talks Major shit about what a pair of youngsters do on thier first car build ,,,,,,,,,,,, & This dumb ass dont even know how to get some holes redrilled into the repro quarter skins ??????????
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




hey hold on a fucking minute... Big C is an aight cat! Ive seen some of his work and its as nice as he states... but just like me, even though Ive done a bunch of shit, sometimes its better to know how someone else may have done it as well.... dotn get all bent out of shape homie!


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 21 2008, 03:05 PM~11658573
> *Its not really that bad but on the top has a shit load of dents and dings,plus its rusted out front and back on the lowers so instead of loading it up with filler im just going to replace it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

impala bobs sells the whole quarters


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 04:36 PM~11731331
> *hey hold on a fucking minute... Big C is an aight cat! Ive seen some of his work and its as nice as he states... but just like me, even though Ive done a bunch of shit, sometimes its better to know how someone else may have done it as well....  dotn get all bent out of shape homie!
> *


Its all good fuck that washed up white trash,yea blue balls i started a topic just to get some other peoples opinoins so fucking what


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 29 2008, 03:44 PM~11730920
> *Hold the fuck on ,,,,,,,,,,,,
> This Dude comes into other peoples threads & talks Major shit about what a pair of youngsters do on thier first car build ,,,,,,,,,,,, & This dumb ass dont even know how to get some holes redrilled into the repro quarter skins ??????????
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Im fucking lame dude for real grab you a spoon and eat out my ass you fucking ***,your the fucking lame that posted pics of your wack ass birthday party,so if your done talking shit in my thread where people actually learn something go find you some kids to play with.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2008, 05:25 AM~11693892
> *WTF? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 29 2008, 09:48 PM~11732729
> *Im fucking lame dude for real grab you a spoon and eat out my ass you fucking ***,your the fucking lame that posted pics of your wack ass birthday party,so if your done talking shit in my thread where people actually learn something go find you some kids to play with.
> *


:rofl: 

BOBTBOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks for all the info guys!! i think ima take all the paint and bondo off my qutars first and see what i'm working with befor i go off buy qutars


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 2 2008, 02:11 AM~11757434
> *thanks for all the info guys!! i think ima take all the paint and bondo off my qutars first and see what i'm working with befor i go off buy qutars
> *


Honestly thats what i would do,man post your shit up lets see what your working with


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

This was the other day at my painters shop









and here's one when i had the trim on it. the drivers side looks decent from the pictures but the passanger side had a big rust hole at the bottom of the qutar


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

sorry for the last picture i didnt think it was gonna be that big


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Man it dont look to bad,But looks can be decieving


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 29 2008, 06:48 PM~11732729
> *Im fucking lame dude for real grab you a spoon and eat out my ass you fucking ***,your the fucking lame that posted pics of your wack ass birthday party,so if your done talking shit in my thread where people actually learn something go find you some kids to play with.
> *





Thats all good mayng - Them pics were funny to me ,,,, Aint no shame in it - otherwise i wouldnt have posted em -- Gotta keep it real , No need to pretend were someone were not , Aint gotta prove to be "too hard" & keep ourselves inline & sometimes say fuck all you way too serious hoes , who think they know everything & actually dont know shit..............


Im not done - You brought your ass into my sisters thread & started shit & pretending to be Mr know it all but,,,, Like i said to many others on here --- Just because you sit & type alot of info , That dont mean you know fucking thing ........... 



Sucks whe someone fucks with your threads dont it ?????????




Dont worry there Big C - I will fuck with you some more in the future ...............

:0 A Few Of The BoB T Birthday CLASSIC'S!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 2 2008, 02:16 PM~11761569
> *Thats all good mayng - Them pics were funny to me ,,,, Aint no shame in it - otherwise i wouldnt have posted em -- Gotta keep it real , No need to pretend were someone were not , Aint gotta prove to be "too hard" & keep ourselves inline & sometimes say fuck all you way too serious hoes , who think they know everything & actually dont know shit..............
> Im not done - You brought your ass into my sisters thread & started shit & pretending to be Mr know it all but,,,, Like i said to many others on here --- Just because you sit & type alot of info , That dont mean you know fucking thing ...........
> Sucks whe someone fucks with your threads dont it ?????????
> ...


:roflmao: I hear ya boss,i type so much info that i have 691 post in almost 6yrs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 2 2008, 04:32 PM~11761178
> *,But looks can be decieving
> *


YOU AINT LYING ABOUT THAT THERE


----------

